# Playing around with some new hub caps.



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

These are glued on caps over the standard hot rod 4 dimple wheel. Just my opinion, but I think it's an improvement.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Alright, where did you get those. That looks awesome!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool - salt racer style :thumbsup:

Someone on the diecast customizing section used something like that for some passable cop car dog-dish hubcaps too.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks cool Jerry!! I like the way they look!!! Of course, almost anything over the 4 dimples will be an improvement!!! :lol: Nice job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I can see myself!

Shiny, period correct, and generally bitchin'...

Should work good on Willys, Lincolns, Lead Sleds, and a whole host of others.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice upgrade Win, I have been thinking of that myself.. glad someone moves faster then my getting whipped by a slooth pace...

Dave


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Gee, I think that the Reverend Sun Myung Moon would certainly approve.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

We had a guy who used to race with us who.He worked on chinsaws& he had a bunch of similar caps from his carbuerator rebuild kits. I have also made these from Bare metal foil cutting them out with a paper punch.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Somebody say dog dishes?....*

Nice Win... nd :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

all i can say is very nice, cant wait to get some information please


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah, ........ What John said!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Some guy from Europe or something is selling "etched photo?" wheel inserts. They look pretty cool. One is the BBS silver and gold wheel. They were under AFX Slot Cars on ebay. I think listed this morning.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Hubcaps...:dude:.. Cool looking Win..
Gives the coupe an all out custom look for sure. 
No more digging for custom wheels.
Does it come with a rubber hammer to pop them on??? 
I think mine will dent them..:freak:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

OK guys here's the info. You can order these from Cadillac Pat. I met him years ago at a HotWheels convention (yes, I said HotWheels)

His email is: 
[email protected] 

Here's the price list:
Chrome or Gold in 3mm or 4mm are $6 per 100
Chrome
5mm are $7 per 100
6mm are $9 per 100 or $5 per 50
8mm are $12 per 100 or $7 per 50
10mm are $5 per 25

The 6mm is the size I used on the Hot Rod wheels. 
The 4mm is ALMOST a perfect fit for the standard tjet wheel.

If you just wanna order a few to try.....I have some of the 4mm chrome & gold and the 6mm chrome that I can share at cost.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Jerry,
Perfect look on that thing! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes Sir, I likes the chrome caps Jerry!!! Adds that rod look to it!!! ... RM


----------



## 66Galaxie500 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Pictures, please*

Are there any pictures of the 4mm wheel covers on the standard Tjet wheel?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Jerry,

Those are some nice caps Dude. :dude:

gear buster,

Aaaaaaaaaah yes the dreded " I'll just pop these on with the rubber hammer ding job"



clydeomite said:


> We had a guy who used to race with us who.He worked on chinsaws& he had a bunch of similar caps from his carbuerator rebuild kits. I have also made these from Bare metal foil cutting them out with a paper punch.
> Clyde-0-Mite


clyde,

I made some of these at work, a long, long time ago, using stainless steel and a whitney punch to give me the moon dish look. Will have to post a picture of them up here soon. They fit inside a 4 gear rear rim perfectly!

Bob...ding, ding...zilla


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

HO Reproductions has some very nice truck moons










Roger Corrie


----------



## CadillacPat (Feb 1, 2005)

Those look real nice on your Slot Cars Jerry,

Glad you are enjoying them,

If anyone here wants a smple packet of different sizes just email me at,

[email protected]

These are very easy to apply to the existing rims of HotWheels or Slot Cars.

They turn the otherwise ordinary and bare open end axle rim of a Hotwheels, MatchBox, etc, into a full or partial Custom Chrome Moon look.














































--CadillacPat the UnCustomizer--


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

CadillacPat, you've got some seriously awesome painting and customizing skillz! Thanks for sharing. Of course, your pictures should be preceeded by a the following warning.

*Attention! The following pictures may cause you to go into a fit of excessive drooling. Please take the appropriate precausions to prevent the shorting of keyboards or drowning of small animals before viewing. Thank you.*

We don't want any member or their pet harmed by copious drool.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

vaBcHRog said:


> HO Reproductions has some very nice truck moons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not knocking HO reproductions. He makes some GREAT stuff.....but in this tough economy........
HO repo- 4 wheels $3 (one car)......Cadillac Pats' 6mm (size used on Hot Rod)100 caps $9 (25 cars).


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info............

*FLASH*.....Moon discs *HOT* new look on Hobby Talk H.O. Customs


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Apples + Oranges = Heartburn in Hutts*



win43 said:


> Not knocking HO reproductions. He makes some GREAT stuff.....but in this tough economy........
> HO repo- 4 wheels $3 (one car)......Cadillac Pats' 6mm (size used on Hot Rod)100 caps $9 (25 cars).


Just to play devil's advocate, HO Repros are complete wheels while Pat's parts are add-ons for wheels. Both items are super cool. IMHO, it's not a straight comparison to price a complete set of wheels with add-on parts. That hits my _used to be in the hobby business button _square in the center.

I see your point Win, you can mod more cars with Pat's parts than you can by adding fresh HO Repro wheels if you already have chassis with Aurora 4 lug wheels. If you don't already have the right size wheels, all bets are off.

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I have NEVER had a wobbler from Steve and any car I have ever put HO Repro wheels on is better for it. Then again I run my cars. Not certain what the effect would be with Pat's "disc covers". 

Push cars are vrooooom vrooooooom....slot cars are zooooom zooooooom

Apples Oranges


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

bill come on now!! we dont go vroooooom vroooom. we go screeeeeeeeeeach verooooom ..........screeeeeeeeech.........squack..veroooooooooooooooom. and we dont wobblel.............we might fish tail a lil down the track. lol how ya doing bill..?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Just trollin' for diecasters Gunn! All good on my end...you?


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's some pics of the 4mm gold caps on a tjet wheel. I just threw this together for visual aid purposes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

They don't look bad Jerry!! Nice 'Cuda!! I think with a set of Wierd Jacks whitewalls they'd look really good!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

